
The Old Reader will stay open thanks to an unnamed ‘corporate entity’ - scholia
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/08/04/the-old-reader-backpedals-site-will-stay-open-to-the-public-thanks-to-unnamed-corporate-entity-in-the-us/
======
mtowle
>BREAKING: In a surprise belated April Fool's joke, Google revives Reader,
according to former CEO Eric Schmidt, "just to fuck with everyone who spent
money developing a shitty alternative."

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5976363](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5976363)

------
w1ntermute
This whole Old Reader debacle is just absurd to me. According to this blog
post[0], life for the developers has become "hell in every possible aspect we
could imagine" as a result of all the users they've gotten since Google Reader
shut down. But this makes no sense - why wouldn't you just start charging for
access so that you can hire more people to run the site, and so that you don't
get overwhelmed with more users than you can handle?

0: [http://blog.theoldreader.com/post/56798895350/desperate-
time...](http://blog.theoldreader.com/post/56798895350/desperate-times-call-
for-desperate-measures)

~~~
wmf
They addressed that, if obliquely: "not everyone wants to be an entrepreneur".
It sounds like they didn't want to turn it into a job.

~~~
autotravis
Probably should have closed registrations when Google announced the impending
death of Reader, then.

